# tshirt templates



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, can you tell me where I can download tshirt templates and also like mug and sock templates? im using Epson c88 with adobe photoshop 7, thank you!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> Hi, can you tell me where I can download tshirt templates and also like mug and sock templates? im using Epson c88 with adobe photoshop 7, thank you!


LMGTFY


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

I tried that not having any luck, that's why I came here


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> I tried that not having any luck, that's why I came here




I don't belive you. Even on that link which I provided you get many results


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

I tried my own Google search but not your linked one, I will try that one tomorrow, thank you


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

seacookie said:


> LMGTFY





lol. your evil lol


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

You have to be a lil devil sometimes for the fun of it lol


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Try google searching with keyword "mockup templates


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> Hi, can you tell me where I can download tshirt templates and also like mug and sock templates? im using Epson c88 with adobe photoshop 7, thank you!





All i do is search for hi-res images of shirts and import into ai and place my design on the shirt and then show to the customer if thru email,facebook as a jpeg etc. Works great for me .


----------

